# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - click =

## edspace

> click = trus/e (perdoret ne Kosove dhe eshte me e qellueshme se shtyp)





> Click--kliko ( nuk ka shprehje adekuate ne gjuhen shqipe)





> click = klikoj, shtyp





> Click => Klikoj


Click është fjalë e lindur nga tingulli që dëgjohet kur kryhet veprimi. Tingujt njësoj dëgjohen në çdo gjuhë, prandaj mund ta shqipëzojmë si klikoj.

----------


## djlahza

Click = cëk
Double Click = cëk-cëk

----------


## BesmirG

Thjesht "klikoj".

----------


## <Freeman>

klikoj                                             .

----------

